# Anyone looking for a race motor?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be nice to know exactly what the mods were that makes this used motor worth more than a new Warp 13" This motor was used HARD. Over 5K Used ! Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to know what this bigger motor is going to be that puts Smokescreen in the 9s!  Hope he stays faithful to the single motor concept.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I want to know what this bigger motor is going to be that puts Smokescreen in the 9s!  Hope he stays faithful to the single motor concept.


He says he's "building a larger one"...woah..thats going to be amazing...

"Race Tricks"...really wish I knew what those were....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> "Race Tricks"...really wish I knew what those were....


Buy the motor and find out


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Buy the motor and find out


I wish I was farther along in my conversion plans and had the funds...

Its a proven missle of a motor...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

From what I understand Dennis Berube uses GE interpoled series wound motors instead of non interpoled types and I think the armature he uses is custom wound. It would be nice to buy it to get his secrets he uses for single large motors. I hope he does not try to modify it back to original specs to try to hide his mods.

EDIT: Anyone who buys this, I am currently in the process of building a 100mA precision current source so we can measure motor armature resistance with high accuracy using Kelvin leads. It will also have a gain of 401 so regular meters can display the digits. The formula to solve for resistance will be (displayed numbers on volt meter)/(100mA*401) = Ohms. We can get more of his secrets this way for the armature and field coils too.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe these guys can help.
http://www.manvillemotor.com/forklift_motors.htm
http://cgi.ebay.com/GE-Series-Wound...in_0?hash=item4833260d91&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How so? They don't build race motors, just rebuild forklift motors.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I have talked to them and they said that they can overbuild a motor to give it more power, but I just called for the guy again and now hes gone. So I sent the new guy this link and told them to comment on this thread if they can help us out.


----------

